# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R11 - trebamo Vasu pomoc u oglasavanju

## Mukica

Ukoliko želite pomoći Udruzi u oglašavanju ove rasprodaje, možete na donjim linkovima skinuti plakatice velicine A4 i A6 te ih poljepiti na mjesta na kojima je dozvoljeno oglašavanje u Vašem kvartu, domu zdravlja ili vrtiću.


*Plakatic velicine A4*  i *Plakatic velicine A6 (4 kom na A4)*


Kako bismo lakse mogle pratiti pokrivenost oglasavanja, molimo Vas da nam javite koju ste ustanovu ili dio kvarta pokrili svojim angazmanom.

Hvala   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Ines

dat cu nasim tetama u
DV Remetinec
kolko god ce mi printer dat tinte (nadam se bar tri- cetiri komada) pa ce one zaljepit

----------


## stella

Mi ostali bez tinte,a kolega a koji nam to servisira nikako da stigne do nas   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mukica

Ovakocemo

neka mi svi koji ZELE POLJEPITI plakate* posalju mejl* na mukica.roda@gmail.com sa svojom kucnom adresom i brojem komada plakata i ja cu im postom poslati isprintane plakate.

Dobit cete ih valjda vec preksutra ako mi adresu poslajete do sutra u 9 sati ujutro.

----------


## Mukica

za sad smo pokrili:

Ines - NZ jugozapad - 6 kom 
Frida - NZ sjeveroistok - 20 kom 
ivastojan - Precko zapad - 10 kom 
Elvira - Karlovac - 10 kom 
stella - D. Lomnica, Lukavec - 6 kom

----------


## stella

Ak ne rodim budem ja zalijepila,ak ne,buš mog muža i šogija zaposlila   :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Ines - NZ jugozapad - 6 kom 
Frida - NZ sjeveroistok - 20 kom 
ivastojan - Precko zapad - 10 kom 
Elvira - Karlovac - 10 kom 
stella - D. Lomnica, Lukavec - 6 kom
čokolada - Stara Trešnjevka / Remiza (isprintala 20 kom.)

----------


## Mukica

Podizem... *Zeli li jos netko plakate na kucnu adresu???* 

Do sad smo pokrili:

Ines - NZ jugozapad - 6 kom 
Frida - NZ sjeveroistok - 20 kom 
ivastojan - Precko zapad - 10 kom 
Elvira - Karlovac - 10 kom 
stella - D. Lomnica, Lukavec - 6 kom
čokolada - Stara Trešnjevka / Remiza (isprintala 20 kom.)
petrapan - po trnju- kruge, strojarska, dio vukovarske... (4-5 kom)

----------


## Mukica

:Gumi-gumi:

----------


## Tea

možeš meni, ja sam na zapadu, malešnica-špansko-stenjevec! 
ako treba pošalji pp

----------


## Mukica

jupi!!!  :D  :D  :D treba!

----------


## Ena

Ja ću Črnomerec-Mikulići-Lukšići-Bijenik-Sv.Duh.
Sama sam si isprintala, poljepit ću ovaj vikend.

----------


## Samoborka

Ja bum danas postavila na par lokacija po Samoboru!!!  :D

----------


## petarpan

ja još ne dobih poštom  :? 
printer, fala bogu, nemam  :/

----------


## Samoborka

Ja sam pokrila u Samoboru: OŠ "B. Toni", DV "G. Vitez", stanica u Južnom naselju, centar Južnog naselja, te igraonica u Konzumu!

----------


## petarpan

> ja još ne dobih poštom  :? 
> printer, fala bogu, nemam  :/


još uvijek isto...ništa...

----------


## apricot

aj se javi mukici, molim te, ona je zadužena za taj dio...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

patarpan, ja ću sprintati, a ti lijepi, a možemo i skupa.
Mislim da smo susjede, ako si ti išla u vrtić  Rapskoj.

----------


## petarpan

pa, je, onda smo blizu... što se mene tiče-može!

----------


## Tea

:Laughing:   ja danas šetam kvartom, i zgrada do moje, nešto mi svrnuo pogled na neka limena vrata, kad PLAKAT za rasprodaju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

vidim da mi netko već šatao kvartom   :Kiss:  , morat ću ja šetat dalje   :Wink:

----------

